# Lets See Your Lcd As We Do Not See Many On The Forum



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi lets see your lcd as we do see many on the forum all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

all the the best woody77


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Heres one of mine

cheers

Andy


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Heres one of mine
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


hi very nice to have the box and papers to all the best woody77 i wish i had them for my citizen digi-ana.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a few


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

wookie said:


> I have a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not the best picture but here's mine


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's mine, think it counts:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> Here's mine, think it counts:


hi yes it its digi ana do you know when it was made 80s? allthe best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Not the best picture but here's mine


hi what make is the watch i had one like it by burtons mans shop all the best woody77.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Sanyo Solar Quartz got a Pulsar from the 70's about somewhere as well










Kev


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

KevG said:


> Sanyo Solar Quartz got a Pulsar from the 70's about somewhere as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi nice one and solar to all the best woody77.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Wookie, middle row, 2nd from the left, that Seiko LCD, I bought one of those when I lived in Germany in the early 1980's! An absolutely fantastic watch in it's day, I think I paid around Â£100 for it which was quite a lot at the time! I stopped wearing it after a while, and the poor thing sat in my office drawer for about 20 years, then just out of interest I put a battery in and it worked perfectly! Sold it to an American on ebay, for about 40 quid I think, and instantly regretted it! (even though it's too small for my current taste). Good to see it again after all this time.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

woody77 said:


> GASHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine, think it counts:
> ...


1976 - made to commemorate the Montreal Olympics.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You've all seen these before...I expect Renato will be along in a minute with a quip! :lol:



















Half and half...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This










And this


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a couple.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You've all seen these before...I expect Renato will be along in a minute with a quip! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi all very nice i had a lot of g-shock but have sold most of them now more in to divers now i have to old casio at the watch makers i post some photos when thay come back all the best woody77.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Woody

I have a few...



















The cell leaked on this world timer and rotted the -ve terminal so it needs stripping and a new one making/fitting..





































I have a few more somewhere..

John


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> I have a couple.


hi very nice i do like the old citizes digi ana all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Woody
> 
> I have a few...
> 
> ...


hi very nice to i like the seiko the most all the best woody77.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Can't remember if these work or not...



















This one deffo works..





































John


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't have many of these,but here's my poor offering.

I've got a Casio W-86,but haven't taken any pictures of it yet.

Casio DW-290T.

I had one back in the mid nineties,and missed it,so i bought another last year,exactly the same as the first one,except on the case back of the original,the model number was DW-290 (missing the T)i couldn't believe they still produced them. 



















Casio W-210 from the booty.










Oryntex

This one has an LCD screen and a mechanical movement,its my only watch like that.










I'm not sure of the make on this last one.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Just one or two more..

This is a stock pic of a Waveceptor that I have..










I was taken in by this 'Gshock', It's a fake :blush:










I don't have a pic of the right hand one on it's own..










I also have an old American LED watch (red led!!) but don't seem to have a pic of it...

I just realised, I've posted some of the watches twice :blush:

John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive had a few in my time..


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> Just one or two more..
> 
> This is a stock pic of a Waveceptor that I have..
> 
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Ive had a few in my time..


hi some very nice seikos there now we are seeing some other types of watches on the forum, nice too see old lcd imho all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sam. said:


> I don't have many of these,but here's my poor offering.
> 
> I've got a Casio W-86,but haven't taken any pictures of it yet.
> 
> ...


hi sam you have some to all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You've all seen these before...I expect Renato will be along in a minute with a quip! :lol:


 :shutup: :secret:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Hey Wookie, middle row, 2nd from the left, that Seiko LCD, I bought one of those when I lived in Germany in the early 1980's! An absolutely fantastic watch in it's day, I think I paid around Â£100 for it which was quite a lot at the time! I stopped wearing it after a while, and the poor thing sat in my office drawer for about 20 years, then just out of interest I put a battery in and it worked perfectly! Sold it to an American on ebay, for about 40 quid I think, and instantly regretted it! (even though it's too small for my current taste). Good to see it again after all this time.


too cheap Dave far too cheap :down:

A real solid watch,

wookie


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Seiko Arnie H558-5009


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

My Ventura Sparc WX12L - this watch will be going onto sales corner later today.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Great topic guys.

Please have a look at my Braun LCD watch website - www.braun*lcd*watches.com


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> Seiko Arnie H558-5009


hi i have not seen that one before very nice woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jack G said:


> My Ventura Sparc WX12L - this watch will be going onto sales corner later today.


hi looks very well made all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Irfan said:


> Admittedly I hardly use the lcd's on this, but they are useful for when you want a quick glance at the time or you want to use the stopwatch:


hi very nice i like the time on the strap all the best woody77.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

"hi looks very well made all the best woody77".

Hello woody77 - yes build quality is the tops - see full details in Sales Corner.

Regards, Jack


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

My Nike this time, looks like a Tag but about 2% of the price:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> My Nike this time, looks like a Tag but about 2% of the price:


hi very nice to all the woody77.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

And one last one bought here on the forum:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Last year I decided that I knew I'd keep wanting one till I bought it ...so I bought it.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> And one last one bought here on the forum:


hi nice one all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Last year I decided that I knew I'd keep wanting one till I bought it ...so I bought it.


hi very nice i like the camo all then best woody77


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

had one of those casio i-range for a while - very nice them.

anyhoo here are my two and a recent arrival from portugal - think i prefer the reto styled iromman to my own rubberised one.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> had one of those casio i-range for a while - very nice them.
> 
> anyhoo here are my two and a recent arrival from portugal - think i prefer the reto styled iromman to my own rubberised one.


hi some nice watches there, i did have a lot of g-shocks and sold most of the them i still have a few now and have a nice casio comeing from usa soon i will put it on the forum when it comes .all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have another LCD now, so...

Omega Speedmaster.










Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> I have another LCD now, so...
> 
> Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> ...


hi william a very nice omega lcd you have there. bet that cost a bit all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

dapper said:


> Cheers


hi very nice to all the best woody77.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

woody77 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I have another LCD now, so...
> ...


It's certainly more affordable now then it would have been in 1979. 

Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

shadowninja said:


>


hi nice g shock just the right watch for outdoor suff all the best woody77


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

woody77 said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks. Yes, it is. Has been my faithful climbing watch for a couple of years - can handle taking knocks no problems. Like any G, you shouldn't have to worry about it while you're trying to look after yourself!

Here's another G:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> all the the best woody77


hi a few more of my lcds







all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > all the the best woody77
> ...










this one for the 80s and the only one i have seen like this from bolova.














all the best woody77.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Don't wish to offend or anything, but LCD watches are what you used to get free at a garage if you spent more than a tenner filling up.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Don't wish to offend or anything, but LCD watches are what you used to get free at a garage if you spent more than a tenner filling up.


hi yes thats ture but but there are a lot of top makes that made led and lcd and in the 70s and 80s thay were the watches to have then, and like any watch imho if you like who cares! i have many types of watches new old auto man lcd led and the frist watch i got when i went to work was a citizen lcd which was at the time cost me Â£74.00 so had to what many weeks go get it and thay did not give them away then.and thay do keep very good time and tend to have a lot of other features and some are very tough to . all the best woody77. this is the watch that i save to get and still one of my best if not the best?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this just came one for all surfers out there? not to many in the uk all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hah, now I can play too!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Hah, now I can play too!


hi kutusov very nice watch what make is it all the the best woody77


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi kutusov very nice watch what make is it all the the best woody77


It's a Nodo, aka porn watch according to our fellow forum members 

More info here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68484

BTW, I like that Vestal, missed that one while searching for an LCD watch.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

LCD's just don't do it for me! 7 segment displays and dots? No! Fraid not! They make my eyes go wobbly. :lookaround:

Mike


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got back from vacation... left with 5 watches and came back with 6 - you gotta love that!

Here's what I picked up - not my usual. I haven't seen one on here before. Gruen - Alarm Chronograph LCD - NOS ! Original box, hang tags, Owner's Manual, Instruction Manual, even the original battery included, but not installed. Haven't installed one yet - it's just gotta work! Was fairly expensive for the late 70's, early 80's @ $110.00!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Some of mine:-



































ATB,

Defender :biker:.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Just got back from vacation... left with 5 watches and came back with 6 - you gotta love that!
> 
> Here's what I picked up - not my usual. I haven't seen one on here before. Gruen - Alarm Chronograph LCD - NOS ! Original box, hang tags, Owner's Manual, Instruction Manual, even the original battery included, but not installed. Haven't installed one yet - it's just gotta work! Was fairly expensive for the late 70's, early 80's @ $110.00!
> 
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Defender said:


> Some of mine:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi very nice to i did have a lot of g-shochs but have move most on now all the best woody77.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

this one


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

oh and this


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Must say it is a big turnout

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

To keep the ball rolling, a couple more of mine...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> To keep the ball rolling, a couple more of mine...


hi very nice seiko you have there all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bsa said:


> this one


hi very nice watch not many off these out all the best woody77


----------



## carrera (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely have their place. These Heuer Carrera Twins (the 3 on the left) were exactly the same price as the Carreras with an automatic movement:










Later LCDs might have been given away cheaply, but when quartz and LCD first came in, they were pretty much full-price watches.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

woody77 said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > this one
> ...


Sad story with this one. Swapped it with a bloke i work with, it didn't work, every component was soaked with battery leak, crystal so scratched you couldnt see through it, case knocked around, no strap. After many hours work i got it going made the mistake of wearing it to work, he feels he was badly done by and wants the thing back. Im going to give it back I just dont want to.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

carrera said:


> Definitely have their place. These Heuer Carrera Twins (the 3 on the left) were exactly the same price as the Carreras with an automatic movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi very nice watches you have and a top make just what i was saying all the best woody77.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

bsa said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > bsa said:
> ...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Alternatively, tell him to feck orf! :thumbsup:

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bsa said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > bsa said:
> ...


He sounds like a dick. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hah! So you buy a ruined house, spend a fortune restoring it and once you're done you give it back to the previous owner?

I'm with Davey, just smile this kind of smile :feck:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Hah! So you buy a ruined house, spend a fortune restoring it and once you're done you give it back to the previous owner?
> 
> I'm with Davey, just smile this kind of smile :feck:


Yeah, cast one more vote for that. :acute:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Hah! So you buy a ruined house, spend a fortune restoring it and once you're done you give it back to the previous owner?
> ...


hi and one more vote me two all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and more all the best woody77.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of my LCD watches


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Don't wish to offend or anything, but LCD watches are what you used to get free at a garage if you spent more than a tenner filling up.
> ...


hi just had put this on here (lcd watches are what you got free at the garage) this is the same watch that i got in 1982 see my photos item number 140597921161 i am so please i did not sell my not so good one i think i will get it done up now new glass and get the case done keep it a few more years all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this is the one that needs doing up but its not so bad all the best woody77


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

chocko said:


> Couple of my LCD watches


W O W ... !! At first glance. I thought those 3 on the bottom were REALLY BIG ! !


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of my LCD watches
> ...


:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Elektronika 77A 'Melodiya' recently made in Belarus from a Soviet-era design and featuring 7 cheesy 19th century American folk melodies rendered in authentic 1980s dial-tone.










I don't wear digitals very often. Here are a couple of others (not LCD):


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> Elektronika 77A 'Melodiya' recently made in Belarus from a Soviet-era design and featuring 7 cheesy 19th century American folk melodies rendered in authentic 1980s dial-tone.


Hmm, I would have expected that only to play solemn music.

:tongue_ss:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some more nice watches i see one more of mine to add all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi my 2001 oakley d1 the frist lcd by oakley not to many of these about now days very well made imho all the best woody77.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Might as well add this in here. It looks better that this in real life, must get some new photos.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Only have a couple of digitals here is one of them 

1970's Helsa Jump Hour

(please excuse the thump print & dirty bracelet)


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

That's certainly an interesting LCD you have there  :search: lovely as it is :grin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Moustachio said:


> That's certainly an interesting LCD you have there  :search: lovely as it is :grin:


Sorry , you are right its not an LCD, I thought it was digital, not LCD







.............sorry .....lol , well it is Friday!!!

Cheers martin


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha, no worries, it was lovely anyway

:thumbup:

hagwe!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Moustachio said:


>


 :shocking: What's that Dooms's day machine on your wrist??


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha, the completely un-wearable/utterly bonkers Tokima steamhead

http://www.theoldrobots.com/tokima.html

fortunately the 'watch' detaches and folds out to become a robot/desk-top clock!







:help:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Moustachio said:


> hahaha, the completely un-wearable/utterly bonkers Tokima steamhead
> 
> http://www.theoldrobots.com/tokima.html
> 
> ...


Oohhh, cool!!


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's so cool I think I want one just for the hell of it!! I'm sitting here having a drink and everybody is looking at me because I actualy loled at that last picture!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more for you to have a look at all the best woody77 .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That G-Shock is cool, with that grid on the middle. Looks like something out of a bomber instrumentation!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi one more for you to have have a look at all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi two more not seen many like these all the best woody77.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

[


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Pip-Pip said:


> Wow, never seen these watches before but love them. Not a digital man myself but these would tempt me!
> 
> Cheers


I'm betting these watches work much better with girls than having a Rolex on your wrist... I'm just seeing myself sitting on a bar and striking a conversation with the girl sited next to me by showing her the roboto


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I dunno, I bought my wife a smaller Tokima (red plastic) as a sought of matching pair to go with my Tokima's.... she didn't like it... so I kept it instead! Every cloud...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more for you to look at.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and this .all the best woody77.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Tag F1 Chronotimer


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


>


Great looking Wingman Woody! You have been spending a fortune on watches lately, haven't you?


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

A quick pic of mine:










Cheers

R


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

greyowl said:


> Tag F1 Chronotimer


hi nice watch all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryan P said:


> A quick pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi very watches both worth a bit now days .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


hi i think you may be right. but i have done some tradeing to, all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all the best woody77.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

only got two,this and a tissot touch

taffyman


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

taffyman said:


> only got two,this and a tissot touch
> 
> taffyman


hi what make is that watch taffyman.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one not seen one like this was my sons watch he got in the usa cost loads of money .alll the best woody77.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Ventura Sparc currently for sale - for full information and more pics click on link:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=70558


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

My only one

Omega Sensor


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bootsy said:


> My only one
> 
> Omega Sensor


hi but a very nice one it is .all the best woody77


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bootsy said:


> My only one
> 
> Omega Sensor


Why is it called a Sensor? Does it "sense" anything like an atomic clock signal or something like that?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one a casio ts-100 not to many out i think from from 1985-89.all the best woody77














and the this g-shock.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a luddite. I love being one. Most of the zillion function LCD quartzofuckwad watches are Bahooolshit. Tell the time, tell it well, download the porn on your computer, not your watch. Would you wash your socks in your television? Do you need to know how many monkeys there are in Tanzania, when it is midnight in Bahrain?

Get ticking. You know you want to.

Just poking, joking and having fun..... :big_boss: :bull*******:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I am a luddite. I love being one. Most of the zillion function LCD quartzofuckwad watches are Bahooolshit.


 

I don't know if this counts...










...but I didn't bother reading the manual. Bad call, as the thing started beeping while I was asleep and I woke up to a new alarm noise that I didn't recognize... gas leak? Dinner ready? Self-destruction imminent? I really should find out how it works... :russian: :russian:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > I am a luddite. I love being one. Most of the zillion function LCD quartzofuckwad watches are Bahooolshit.
> ...


hi i have had lots of fun working out how most of my lcd work in the end most and not to hard to do . not seen orient befour all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The thing is actually a bit complicated as the modes seem to go through different things on both the dials. I have the impression that it actually works as kind of a scroll down thing, which is nice because that way you can get what you want on a display that isn't covered by a hand. Yet to be confirmed of course... I'll need to download a PDF manual as mine comes in Polish ogranichnik:


----------



## Chicago Bears (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my Casio Pathfinder. This is one of the most reliable watches you will ever find. It is solar powered and about 10 minutes of sunlight will give it almost a full charge.

My favorite thing about this watch is it has an option where it detects how dark it is and if you turn your wrist to check time, it automatically lights up. It is really cool. I got this in the Army and its been through some crazy stuff. It's also sat on a shelf for 8 months untouched. Every time I pick it up, it works just as advertised. I also I have a Suunto Vector, but that is currently being serviced. I will post a pic when that comes in, may also want to sell it. (It's being serviced to replace the rotating bezel N,S,E,W)

Thanks for looking! Some amazing unique watches here. There are watches I would never imagine to exist!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi tow more for you to see and that are both geting hard to find now .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

These are my only three, 



.....Digitals are getting insanely expensive on the Bay now....


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 90s .all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi three very hard to find one for if you can find one you will have to pay way to much for them nowday.all the best woody77.the casio marlin





















is on its way on next week to be fixed.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi casio now fixed and very happy i am as thay are geting hard to find now.all the best woody77.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's some of mine

just started collecting these so don't laugh yet..


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

There are more beltimes and casios here so will add more if you'd like to see them


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> Here's some of mine
> 
> just started collecting these so don't laugh yet..


hi you have very nices lcd watches there ,the beltime alba and this seiko are the best imho.i one of these two from 1978 geting very hard to find now .all the best woody77


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

back together again so thought i'd re awaken this thread


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> back together again so thought i'd re awaken this thread


hi yes thay are nice i think its time to put some of mine new ones on now.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well i have been a bit bad of late buying these old lcd heres my latest ones. i hope you like them.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi now this is the best one that i have had imho from 1975 .all the best woody77.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

woody77 said:


>


nice that!

have put my casio up for sale - just cant cope with so many watches :lol:










nice to have this back - why i ever gave it away is beyond me


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more photos of the sanyo well made and in good con not used a lot very hard to fide nowdays as well ,its the only one like it i have seen.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one hard one to find now days for the 80s ,all the best woody77.


----------



## jmurray01 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would post a picture of a Shiva's I have, if it worked...


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## hameth (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a couple of mine.










Remote control fun.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1977 and a very hard watch to find look who made the movement.all the best woody77.


----------



## Philib (Jun 6, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Ive had a few in my time..


I know this was posted last year but can anyone tell me what the watch is on the top row second from the right. Looks rather interesting if you ask me but dont know enough to ID it. Many thanks


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1977/8 .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Philib said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had a few in my time..
> ...


Seiko S800-0010 Air Divers .


----------

